# SHANGHAI: Views of Lujiazui 1980-2010



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

These pictures were posted by many other forumers from this and other forums. Some of the pictures were even taken by those forumers. This thread is dedicated to the people that post their own pictures of Shanghai or any other city in Skyscrapercty, Skyscraperpage and other sites just for our fun. You guys make my heart to accelerate with this material more than the sexiest body in the world. Go on!


1980, Lujiazui is full of light industries.









Here is a map where you can check what was Lujiazui dedicated to in those years









In 1984 Shanghai becomes a Special Economic Zone and in 1990 Pudong (the east part of Shanghai, where is located Lujiazui) is opened to foreign investments. Pic from 1990.









1993, Oriental Pearl Tower u/c









Pudong starts massive removals of old houses. The north part (Lujiazui), will become a massive CBD very soon. The south will get full of residential skscrapers of 30, 40 and 50 floors.









1994, the Oriental Pearl is completed now









Lujiazui in 1994 from the Oriental Pearl Tower









1995, Jin Mao is started and the central area of Pudong, beyond Lujiazui, is booming already.









In Lujiazui, the first group of 200m+ towers starts building.









1996, Jin Mao rises fast.









We have a good skyline already









In 1997 the Mori Corporation announces the construcion of the SWFC, which is cancelled soon due to the Asian crisis. The project will remain on hold for 7 years.









1998, As Lujiazui is booming, the northern area of Lujiazui is still full of shipyards.









The Shanghai Bank of China Tower and Bocom Towers start rising, two of the cutest skyscrapers in Lujiazui.









1999, the super residentials boom at the south of Lujiazui is up to start. Beyond the river, Xujiahui lives its own miracle.









2000, there are still many plots left.









2001-2002, Citigroup and Aorura towers are completed.









2004, The Shanghai World Financial Center is re-approved and it starts rising so fast...









2005, every Lujiazui plot has its own project asigned, there is a need for more space! The shipyards in north of Lujiazui are removed as well as the North Bund Area in the other side of the Hangpu river. These areas will boom in the next decade.









Shanghai Bank Headquarters and Azia Center u/c









2006, more u/c and approved projects than ever!









Lujiazui by 2008









Chronology since 1993 from the Oriental Pearl and near future projection.










Enjoy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I made this poster from the map by moyan808 and lucasleon.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Shalom Zorg. First and foremost congratulations.This is an excellent topic. A quality topic indeed that seem to be rare these days! Your pictures are amazing! Pudong is going to be mind blowing in the coming four years. They skyline will be astounding. I loved the 2008 and 2010 renderings. Very impressive. Good job!


----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

As well as the Shenzhen City(Special Economic district) , from a fishing village in 1980 built up to a metropolitan city in late 1990s. A bunch of other chinese major cities have the experiences more or less.


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

Very interesting timeline


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Simply amazing


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php?Number=441403


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

excellent presentation of Shanghai, I would say, really appreciate.


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

A hugh transform form an industrual district into a world financial center! kay:


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

great thread! i love to see a city grow. the speed Shanghai grows is just amazing !


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

one simple word..'WOW'


----------



## stone (Jan 1, 2006)

great city! This is the place where you can try crazy ideas. It will be one of the most international cities in the world.


----------



## cyberjaya (Mar 21, 2006)

great thread. Here are some photos by American reporters in 1980s,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11792284#post11792284


----------



## yfh1983 (Sep 24, 2005)

nice collection!


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES (Sep 25, 2005)

There should be a thread like this for every other major city.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

This is awesome transformation.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Excellent post.
It looks amazing now, but in 2010 it will look far better. Can't wait to see all these projects finished.


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Nice transformation!


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

An excellent piece of work z0rg, thanks!


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

damn


----------

